# Playstation move or GT Force steering wheel?



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2010)

Waddya reckon peeps? I'm tempted to get a Move, but I'm also considering being really sad and getting a GT Force in anticipation of GT5 in November.

And yes, while 'Both' would be nice, I'm only considering one peripheral purchase between now and Xmas.

Important info - I fucking love GT and racing games, and have been trying to justify a GT Force purchase for aaages, having played GT on one once and realising how much it transforms the game.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

I've never been able to get my head round playing driving games with plug in wheel and pedal sets, they always feel wrong to me. Real cars don't have force feedback, innit.

But then, the Move appears to be a Wii controller with the slight benefit of the PS3's HD graphics. Woo hoo.


----------



## feyr (Sep 23, 2010)

steering wheel. its something you know that you will use and will be worth the investment. wait till there is more reviews/feedback on Move then buy it post xmas if you think its worth it. fwiw, i agree with stupid dogbot that it doesnt seem to be much different from a wii controller


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought a steering wheel for the xbox. and then after racing a few really winding tracks I remembered that the point of a games console is that it's supposed to be _relaxing!_ 

So it sits on top of a wardrobe. Might bring it out of hibernation for the Grand Prix game though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Real cars don't have force feedback.


 
What?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

No game steering wheel I've ever used feels like a real steering wheel does. The positioning, pressure and feel isn't created by little motors inside the unit.

It might mock the sensation, but it just feels completely, utterly wrong. Nothing like a real car.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2010)

TBH I want something that gives a better response than the SixAxis, and the time I tried the GT Force it improved the game experience immensely - being able to hold a line on a corner without constant adjustments, more accurate throttle control etc. Hell, I was even able to use the manual gears mode...

Anyway, payday today, so I think I'm going to treat myself


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2010)

If I was you, I'd go for the wheel... 

I was just looking on Amazon for some PS3 stuff (payday on bonus month here!  ), but I can't really find anything that wouldn't be a "for the sake of it" purchase right now.

I reckon there'll be some worthwhile Move stuff in a few months/next year, but at the moment, it all looks a bit lame.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2010)

My reason for getting a Move would be to see how Heavy Rain plays with it - I reckon it'd add a lot in terms of how you interact with the game.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2010)

Still not played Heavy Rain yet!

*lightbulb*


----------



## baffled (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got both and after playing F1 for 5 hours straight this morning I would say go for the wheel, I will certainly play the Move games but nowhere near as much as I will F1 and the soon to be released GT5.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks to a superb discount from Game on the steering wheel (£79.99 instead of £129.99) I was able to buy both! Wheel not delivered until 25/10, but I'll take a £50 saving for a month's delay...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a look at Move props over the weekend, but was put off by the near £70 price tag for the two controllers.

Yeah, I've already got a Wii that never gets used, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 4, 2010)

Move works a bit better than the wii does imo, as well as the better graffics, I bought the eye and the glowing wand in a bundle for £45 and got tiger 11 for £29 as you have to download a patch so it works with move, and it works quite well. Will have to buy the navigator when a game comes out that I feel is worth the cost of one.   X


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 4, 2010)

The Move is huge fun. Now I've just got to get another one, a charging base and the nav controller for when Killzone 3 comes out...'tis fun tho. Only played the demos so far but good fun - and wry, a comfirmed non-gamer, is enojying it too!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, my little baby girl gets completely hypnotised by the glowing ball at the end.


----------

